# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.10 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser

It looks like L6.10 has started to spool to some ViP722 customers. Please use this thread for discussing your experiences and bugs with this release.

Release notes can be found *here*. - Sorry for the delay on this I was on vacation.


----------



## Taco Lover

This is the software to enable the 1080p content?


----------



## phrelin

My system has been "Turbo Charged." It says so on the standby screensaver. So I tried out the "Movies On Demand" feature menu. Of course it gives me an error message right after it brings up the listings indicating my "smart card" hasn't been authorized, which never occurred before 6.10. However, I'm using component connections, so it might not be an error but rather it knows I don't have HDMI and therefore the digitial rights management (DRM) system built into HDMI. I'll have to wait until others some with component and some with HDMI test their systems.

I noticed a few menu changes and I actually have 1 DishONLINE tv show option, an Olympics associated freebee.


----------



## sampatterson

Under HDTV setup what options are availabe? 1080p? Native?


----------



## phrelin

sampatterson said:


> Under HDTV setup what options are availabe? 1080p? Native?


They haven't changed as near as I can tell. I don't get a 1080p or native option. But then I only have component, so I'll be curious to see if anyone with HDMI gets different results.


----------



## phrelin

I "chatted" on line with Tech Support explaining the problem I was having with the "Movies on Demand" smart card error with the following results:


> TSR: I am very sorry you are having this issue. We are aware of the problem as we are adding some special content to the vod service, and the issue will be resolved by tommorrow.
> Me: OK. Thanks.
> TSR: Is there anything else I can assist you with?
> Me: Not today.
> TSR: Thank you for using Dish Network Live Chat, have a great day.


So, we'll see.:shrug:


----------



## latino49

Rob Glasser said:


> It looks like L6.10 has started to spool to some ViP722 customers. Please use this thread for discussing your experiences and bugs with this release.
> 
> Release notes will be posted as soon as I get them.


Hi i still have L 512 for 722 is thata new version


----------



## Ron Barry

Based on Marks post in another thread, L6.10 has been pushed to a subset of 722 users. So the versions you can be on is either L5.12 or L6.10. Both are valid in the field for 722 users.


----------



## barryaz1

Is this update only going out to 722's? And is it really the 1080p promised in their press release:

_DISH Network(R) Unveils Biggest High Definition Upgrade in TV History

Includes Industry's First High Definition Programming Offered in 1080p and Up To 150 National HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., July 31, 2008 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) today set the bar for the next-generation HD standard by becoming the first in the industry to offer high definition programming in 1080p, the highest and best HD resolution available.

This new functionality is part of DISH Network's latest and unprecedented expansion in high definition services, which includes the rollout of TurboHD, the industry's first 100 percent, all-HD suite of programming packages. As previously announced, DISH Network will also launch 17 new national HD channels tomorrow, surpassing its goal of reaching 100 national HD channels five months ahead of schedule. DISH Network now offers up to 114 national HD channels and plans to expand that line-up to 150 channels by the end of 2008, made possible by the recent launch of Echo XI, the most powerful satellite in the company's fleet.

"Over the years, DISH Network has maintained a very competitive high definition offering in the marketplace, providing customers with a premium HD product including the best technology, signal and experience -- at the best value -- that no other pay-TV provider can come close to matching. Our latest system upgrade coupled with the introduction of TurboHD further strengthens our position as the leader in digital television and high definition television," said Charlie Ergen, Chairman, CEO and President of DISH Network. "We know that once consumers start watching their favorite TV shows in high definition, their viewing habits change and their preference switches to all-HD programming. Only DISH Network gives them that option, all for an industry-low price of $24.99 per month."

DISH Network's new high definition services are supported by a proprietary system upgrade that, starting August 1, is being rolled out to all MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers. The upgrade activates a unique feature of the set-top boxes, improving the current standard of HD delivery used by pay-TV providers such as the ability to output 1080p programming. By early August, all DISH Network customers with MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers will have the only set-top boxes in the nation enabled to display 1080p content, allowing them to maximize the full potential of their 1080p-compatible HDTV sets.

To celebrate this new era in the high definition viewing experience, DISH Network is offering subscribers a special deal in August to enjoy the unparalleled picture and sound of 1080p high definition programming. Starting August 1, Warner Bros. Pictures' blockbuster "I Am Legend" starring Will Smith will be available in 1080p resolution -- same as Blu-ray(R) Disc quality -- on DISH Network's VOD service, DISH On Demand, at a discounted price. Subscribers with MPEG-4 HD DVRs may order the movie on DISH Network Channel 501. _


----------



## Taco Lover

barryaz1 said:


> Is this update only going out to 722's? And is it really the 1080p promised in their press release


According to channel 75 this morning, the "turbo charge" is for ViP612, 622 and 722. The 1080p is only for some VOD offerings.


----------



## ChuckA

It is currently in limited roll out for 722s only. I can't attest to 1080p because my TV does not support it.


----------



## phrelin

I'm still getting the glitch I reported above on the "Movies on Demand".


----------



## rickcl

Why would Dish advertise:

"All DISH Network HD customers have been Turbo-charged! In the early morning hours of 8/1 DISH Network reinvented high definition! Current HD customers had the next generation of HD downloaded right to their receivers!"

I am still at L5.12. Why would they say this if it's limited distribution?
I would like to test out the 1080P

Rick


----------



## James Long

It is the usual disconnect between marketing and reality ... but that is a topic for another forum - this forum is technical about the receivers.


----------



## 4bama

Rob Glasser said:


> It looks like L6.10 has started to spool to some ViP722 customers. Please use this thread for discussing your experiences and bugs with this release.
> 
> Release notes will be posted as soon as I get them.


Reading a lot of posts here gives me the impression many folks look at "TurboHD" as just new options of bundling programming options. However, "TurboHD" is actually new DISH technology for transmitting more/faster bits over existing bandwidth (it seems).

Reading the news releases at Dish's web site I see the following statement mixed in with all the hype about "Turbo packages".

*TurboHD uses a cutting-edge 8PSK-Turbo code to stream more data to your satellite receiver at a faster image processing rate, which results in a superior picture and sound for all your home viewing. You won't find this technology anywhere else!*

The "8PSK-Turbo code" is used on all HD channels, and in other articles Dish implies this code will also improve SD picture quality.

I have a 622 still at L5.12, so either the capability for 8PSK-Turbo was already built into the receiver or, as some have implied, we have to be updated to L6.10 for this improvement to work.

Anyone have a straight forward answer? Maybe the L6.10 release notes, when available, will address this.


----------



## moman19

Every time E* introduces a new version of software with new features, they inadvertently manage to "break" something that used to work. If you've been a sub for a long time you know exactly what I'm referring to. While I'm certainly in favor of TURBO if it lives up to the hype, I would much prefer to see past "breakages" fixed. This includes Trick Play, improved Audio-Video Sync and Audio dropouts when using the external drive (to name a few).

I pray nothing else breaks with 6.10.


----------



## TulsaOK

moman19 said:


> Every time E* introduces a new version of software with new features, they inadvertently manage to "break" something that used to work. If you've been a sub for a long time you know exactly what I'm referring to. While I'm certainly in favor of TURBO if it lives up to the hype, I would much prefer to see past "breakages" fixed. This includes Trick Play, improved Audio-Video Sync and Audio dropouts when using the external drive (to name a few).
> 
> I pray nothing else breaks with 6.10.


I could not agree more with you. I cringe whenever I hear about a new release. The Trick Play seems to be working now, after L5.12. If you remember, this has been screwed up for many releases; not just since L5.11. I guess things have to reach a certain level before Dish addresses it. 
I'll bet the phrase "it's not that bad" gets used a lot at Dish.


----------



## phrelin

I haven't found anything "broken" as a result of L6.10 except the "Movies and more" menu selection which attempts to load the interface then gives me a smart card error message. On the guide I have multiple Channel 501's with all the Movies on Demand choices. Since I can't test the 1080p and I don't "rent" movies, my 722 was a bad choice for a "limited release"test.

It's ironic that the "Movies and more" menu choice doesn't work since the really big technology deal was VOD 1080p. But truthfully, other than the one 1080p movie choice, being Turbocharged hasn't done much of anything unless you count all those new premium channels that I get in an unreliable signal from weak transponders on 129°.

In other non-news, Comcast Sports Network (Bay Area) does have a nice picture on the Giants game today.


----------



## ChuckA

The enhanced VOD is on channel 501.


----------



## kucharsk

Looks like 6.10 may have started spooling for _everyone_ overnight.

It didn't wait for my guide update; as soon as I powered off my 722, about ten seconds later the download started followed by the 6.10 install and reboot.

Same happened with my second 722.


----------



## PRIME1

I had 6.10 on my 722 this morning as well. Still having the audio dropout issue though. :nono: :nono2: 

Didn't have time to test it out much, but it is still there when I watch my local channels delayed.


----------



## mikepd

I read the post about getting 6.10 without waiting for the nightly update so I turned off my 722 and sure enough within a few seconds it began downloading the new software.

After the reboot, the screen saver had Turbo Charged on it and after some playing around, I found multiple 501 VOD channel entries but Movies and More no longer works and responds with a smart card not authorized message instead.

So has 501 replaced Movies and More or is that error message just another 'feature' that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Ron Barry

Pherlin also is getting this error. NOt sure if the plan is to replace Movies and More with the 501 VOD but I would not be suprised since the do the same thing and even though you lose the preview capabilities having it integrated into the EPG and also having the full DVR functionality while watching it is a good thing. Perhaps they will keep both.


----------



## Redlinetire

Yep, got 6.10 last night and this morning the "Movies & More" briefly starts to load and then I get the "smart card" error everyone else is seeing. Nothing else seems to be broken. I'll just patiently wait for the release notes.


----------



## Islandguy43

As of noon my 211 hasn't received the software update and didn't check the 722 at lunch, so hopefully it was updated last night.


----------



## Bill R

Islandguy43 said:


> As of noon my 211 hasn't received the software update.


And it won't. This update is only for ViP622s and 722s.


----------



## Presence

Why is this called a 622/722 thread? Are there any 622s that have 6.10?


----------



## tnsprin

Presence said:


> Why is this called a 622/722 thread? Are there any 622s that have 6.10?


Reportedly coming to some 622's next.


----------



## Bogey62

moman19 said:


> Every time E* introduces a new version of software with new features, they inadvertently manage to "break" something that used to work. If you've been a sub for a long time you know exactly what I'm referring to. While I'm certainly in favor of TURBO if it lives up to the hype, I would much prefer to see past "breakages" fixed. This includes Trick Play, improved Audio-Video Sync and Audio dropouts when using the external drive (to name a few).
> 
> I pray nothing else breaks with 6.10.


I'm with you on the Trick Play issue. This has been broken for a very very long time, dating back to my 622 days and now 722. It's not finxed, even though I am "TurboCharged". 

Pause a pre-recoded event a ways into it. Now use either the skip forward or back button once to make the pause graphic disappear. Now resume playing and see where it decides to start -- now try the same thing again except this time use the skip forward/back button to move several frames -- now resume playback... Are you MINUTES from where you were? I am almost every time.

I'm trying to find what is "newly" broken now.


----------



## phrelin

It sure looks to me like the release was focused on the 1080p and VOD. Tech Support acknowledges the problem with "Movies and more" but it appears that the 501 channel bypasses that. If anyone actually tests the 1080p it would be good to hear a report.

I can't find anything else newly broken.

Oh, I forgot, you get that new screensaver telling you you've been Turbocharged.


----------



## fredp

phrelin said:


> It sure looks to me like the release was focused on the 1080p and VOD. Tech Support acknowledges the problem with "Movies and more" but it appears that the 501 channel bypasses that. If anyone actually tests the 1080p it would be good to hear a report.
> 
> I can't find anything else newly broken.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, you get that new screensaver telling you you've been Turbocharged.


Ah commah... this is DISH. [mod edit - language] If there are gliches, so be it. For all we know 6.10 could turn into 6.11 very quickly. I for one will not pay $6.99 for any movie I can rent cheaper(even with gas included). Yes I want the wow factor in testing my TV(Heaven knows why ) but there it will end at least in this household.


----------



## rwalsh

When I talked to a "advanced Tech" at 8PM, she told me the "Authorization" error had nothing to do with VOD and I would be getting a Movie tonight to watch in 1080P. Well so much for putting me off. There is no movie on channel 501 to watch in 1080P.


----------



## HarveyLA

according to an old press release, Dish Network has been using the "8psk turbo code" for more than four years.

http://www.broadcom.com/press/release.php?id=473736

How could they suddenly change the modulation system without causing chaos to the receivers that don't have the new software to decode it?

I would hate to think that this is nothing but advertising hype.


----------



## barryaz1

So as of early (5AM) this morning, still no 6.10, no 1080p VOD. With the bargin I Am Legend through 8/31, will I get 6.10 on my 622 on 8/30?


----------



## ChuckA

I believe 6.10 is still spooling only to 722's and not 622's yet.


----------



## audiomaster

If you have the new software, please tell me;

Is there a new output option in HD setup for 1080P? If so does it then up-convert everything to 1080P, or does it automatically go back to 720P or 1080I for other programs?

Can you record the program and get it back in 1080P?
Thanks


----------



## Redlinetire

I have the new software, no option in the setup menu for 1080p.

BUT I don't have a 1080p capable TV. If it's using HDMI to detect possible modes then it won't show it for me...


----------



## Jeff_DML

audiomaster said:


> If you have the new software, please tell me;
> 
> Is there a new output option in HD setup for 1080P? If so does it then up-convert everything to 1080P, or does it automatically go back to 720P or 1080I for other programs?
> 
> Can you record the program and get it back in 1080P?
> Thanks


no output option for 1080p, during the purchase process for the 1080p it checks if your TV supports and will change it while watching the VOD. When done will switch back to the default setting


----------



## langlin

no change on my 622 but I have L600 on my 612 and it says Turbo Charged but I don't see any 1080P movie on channel 501. My "movies and more" works normal.


----------



## ebaltz

Had no issues with other software for my 722, but had a lockup and reboot yesterday with 6.10 and some menu stuff is extremely slow. When setting a timer for a program a week out, it took about a minute for it to actual set the timer. Another time it crashed while doing this.


----------



## shortspark

Jeff_DML said:


> no output option for 1080p, during the purchase process for the 1080p it checks if your TV supports and will change it while watching the VOD. When done will switch back to the default setting


I have my 622 connected via HDMI to my Onkyo receiver which in turn is connected to my 720p projector, also via HDMI. I still have the old software but when I receive 1080p capability, will Dish downconvert it to 720p? I guess what I'm saying is will this new capability benefit me in improved picture, even though I do not have a 1080p display?


----------



## Sandman

ebaltz said:


> Had no issues with other software for my 722, but had a lockup and reboot yesterday with 6.10 and some menu stuff is extremely slow. When setting a timer for a program a week out, it took about a minute for it to actual set the timer. Another time it crashed while doing this.


Noticed the same with setting a program timer, and the same slow setting on my 612

Bob-


----------



## ebaltz

And additionaly, sometimes when in the guide or schedule the system will stop responding to remote commands, for a minute or more, then all of a sudden it will do all the commands in rapid fire.


----------



## Ron Barry

shortspark said:


> I have my 622 connected via HDMI to my Onkyo receiver which in turn is connected to my 720p projector, also via HDMI. I still have the old software but when I receive 1080p capability, will Dish downconvert it to 720p? I guess what I'm saying is will this new capability benefit me in improved picture, even though I do not have a 1080p display?


Based on the reports here.. The 1080p feature at the moment is tied to FVOD and only works with 1080p TVs. Users with 1080i and 720p want get a PQ lift with this feature from what I can tell.


----------



## Tulsa1

I have had 6.10 on my 722 for a couple days now and have yet to see a channel 501 in any of the guides.
Even when selecting ALL, the guides skips 501.
How do I get access to it?


----------



## tcatdbs

722, also VOD Smartcard error. Got 6.1 3 days ago, no 1080p Legend at 501 yet (but I do see 5 other 1080i movies).

Wonder if the Smartcard error has anything to do with not being connected to phone line. I am USB connected.


----------



## ChuckA

USB connected? You mean Ethernet connected?


----------



## Jnel

Anyone else seeing blue colored letters for the episode and date on the "info" screen? On certain backgrounds can barely read it....


----------



## tcatdbs

Yeah ethernet, my bad. Was thinking of the EHD for some reason. As far as a 1080p movie not being available, is the box smart enough to know if your TV is compatable, and if it's not you don't get the download? My Plasma is 1080p compatable, but at 60fps, not 24fps, so maybe the VIP722 knows that and won't send anything I can not view.


----------



## Jeff_DML

tcatdbs said:


> Yeah ethernet, my bad. Was thinking of the EHD for some reason. As far as a 1080p movie not being available, is the box smart enough to know if your TV is compatable, and if it's not you don't get the download? My Plasma is 1080p compatable, but at 60fps, not 24fps, so maybe the VIP722 knows that and won't send anything I can not view.


I will bet money it supports 60fps output, the question is whether it also has the ability to output 24fpgs. All 1080p tvs support 60fps input, small amount support of them 24fps.


----------



## ChuckA

The receiver should download the 1080p content regardless of your TV type. When you enter the order for the movie it should test the TV to see if it can be played in 1080p. There are a number of people that are not getting anything on channel 501.


----------



## Tulsa1

ChuckA said:


> The receiver should download the 1080p content regardless of your TV type. When you enter the order for the movie it should test the TV to see if it can be played in 1080p. There are a number of people that are not getting anything on channel 501.


501 is not even showing up in my ALL menu. I've had 6.10 for three days.
It goes from 500 to 502.
What am I missing here?


----------



## tcatdbs

Have you gone to locks to see if it shows up there? Do you have a 722? It doesn't show up on my 211 but does on my 722, I assume because I can't do VOD from my 211, so it sends nothing to it. ???


----------



## Tulsa1

It's a 722 with no locks setup at all


----------



## ChuckA

Yep. I am the same. The only thing I suspect on my setup is the System Info screen says I have LNB Drift and I have signal loss. Perhaps this is preventing the VOD download from working properly. However, I never see any signal problems when I watch programs on the receiver so I'm not sure how bad the signal loss could be.


----------



## Tulsa1

Thank you guys. I guess I'll just sit tight and see if 501 shows up in my guide at
some later date. I was hoping to test out the 1080p feed to my 70" SXRD.
I was curious to compare it to Bluray.
Oh well


----------



## ebaltz

More lockups and reboots this afternoon with 6.10. As usual, new updates cause problems, then a few weeks later (sometimes longer) there will be a 6.11 which tries to fix what they broke in the "upgrade".

I hate it when they take a perfectly solid working DVR and turn it into something frustrating. And right before the Olympics too. BAD BAD


----------



## normang

So far 6.10 is working fine for me... Though I did see the smart card error, didn't care.. We'll see if anything else pops up as time goes by


----------



## DJ Lon

Jnel said:


> Anyone else seeing blue colored letters for the episode and date on the "info" screen? On certain backgrounds can barely read it....


Yes, same here.

On another note with this new version, so far every day when I turn on TV2 all HD channels are in "normal" picture mode even though letterboxed format is chosen. If I toggle format selections on TV2 it will return to normal but if TV1 is on at the same time, the picture on TV1 will change to a small box in the left upper corner (kind of like the picture in the guide display) and can only be corrected by toggling format settings.

Does/can anyone else experience/duplicate this?


----------



## Ray_Schwarz

I have a 722 and a 622 side by side. I noticed that the 722 with L6.10 requires
my turning up the volume on a music channel. Switching to the 622 with L5.12 , I must
reduce the volume on the same channel. My Sony receiver volume settings have been
25-27 for SD or music channels and 36-38 for Dolby (HD) channels.

The sound level is now the same (36-38) for SD, music and HD under L6.10 on
the 722.

Movies & More lists all Movies as HD but no indication of 1080P.

Ray Schwarz


----------



## TulsaOK

ebaltz said:


> Had no issues with other software for my 722, but had a lockup and reboot yesterday with 6.10 and some menu stuff is extremely slow. When setting a timer for a program a week out, it took about a minute for it to actual set the timer. Another time it crashed while doing this.


I usually do a power cord reset right after an update. Kind of clears things out.


----------



## manicd

DJ Lon said:


> Yes, same here.
> 
> On another note with this new version, so far every day when I turn on TV2 all HD channels are in "normal" picture mode even though letterboxed format is chosen. If I toggle format selections on TV2 it will return to normal but if TV1 is on at the same time, the picture on TV1 will change to a small box in the left upper corner (kind of like the picture in the guide display) and can only be corrected by toggling format settings.
> 
> Does/can anyone else experience/duplicate this?


Yes. See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135256


----------



## ebaltz

Okay we need to start doing some bug tracking on this version, because my 722 does not like it at all.

722

No problems or reboots or guide lag prior to 6.10
Now when doing a few things in the guide or schedule, it locks up and doesn't respond for like a minute or more then,

catches up all at once quickly
or
crashes and reboots.

Doesn't happen on its own, only happens when I am either trying to set a timer, or delete a program, or change a schedule item or scan through the guide or the like.

Seems to happen sometimes and sometimes not.

Very irritating.

Any one else experiencing this? Started the day I got 6.10.

And yes, please enough already with the "unplug it suggestions" that is always the first thing I try. Doesn't help anything.


----------



## otnipj3s

I haven't had any problems at all, but noticed that a call out was being done every night since I updated. The call outs before were maybe twice a month.


----------



## Sandman

One bug I noticed is occasionally when watching a recorded program, pressing the stop button does nothing and it's not the remote, tried several others, all other functions work, ff,rw,pause

Bob


----------



## jclewter79

DJ Lon said:


> Yes, same here.
> 
> On another note with this new version, so far every day when I turn on TV2 all HD channels are in "normal" picture mode even though letterboxed format is chosen. If I toggle format selections on TV2 it will return to normal but if TV1 is on at the same time, the picture on TV1 will change to a small box in the left upper corner (kind of like the picture in the guide display) and can only be corrected by toggling format settings.
> 
> Does/can anyone else experience/duplicate this?


I have seen the picture in the upper left corner, my wife was watching tv2 I do not know if she toggled formats in there but, it happened right when a phone call came so I thought the caller ID might have been the problem although it has not duplicated itself at all with or without a phone call coming in. I did a soft reset to fix it. I also an "internal communtication error" message come up to when replaying a recording. It then went to the system info screen automatically and locked up again I did a soft reset. I only had one day with the previous software but, I do miss it.


----------



## DJ Lon

manicd said:


> Yes. See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135256


Thanks, didn't see that one but glad it's not just me. 

Also, the inconvenience of closed captions (on TV1) just stopping displaying and having to reset the receiver to bring them back has resurfaced with this version. 

Update (8/13/08):

CC issue still occuring (but not predictable) and now getting the "warning, you need you receiver hooked up to call out" message every morning even though it's been connected/fine for months and says no call out pending in menu 6-3.


----------



## Redlinetire

ebaltz said:


> Okay we need to start doing some bug tracking on this version, because my 722 does not like it at all.
> 722
> No problems or reboots or guide lag prior to 6.10
> Now when doing a few things in the guide or schedule, it locks up and doesn't respond for like a minute or more then,
> catches up all at once quickly
> or
> crashes and reboots.
> Doesn't happen on its own, only happens when I am either trying to set a timer, or delete a program, or change a schedule item or scan through the guide or the like.
> Seems to happen sometimes and sometimes not.
> Very irritating.
> Any one else experiencing this? Started the day I got 6.10.
> And yes, please enough already with the "unplug it suggestions" that is always the first thing I try. Doesn't help anything.


Sorry, but this sounds like a classic case of a failing hard drive - being pushed over the edge by the stress of the update. You need a new box.

As you can see, there isn't an overwhelming flood of complaints of crashing and rebooting after this release (there's one other complaint I think?). I haven't even done a power cord reboot and it's running fine for me. If was a serious issue with the _software_ I think this thread would end up looking like a DirecTV thread... :lol:


----------



## digital223

prior to L610, no probs on my 722.
received L610 2 days ago.
a few times image becomes animated and locks as well.
also lost signal completely....looking for signal screen shows up.
each time that happened [2 or 3x's]. i shut down and all was ok next time i powered up.
have not done an overnight un-plug yet...will do so tonight.

anyone else getting animated image, or is this what op's are referring to as lock ups ?


----------



## otnipj3s

While watching TV1 on duel mode, the phone rang and when the caller ID flashed on the screen, the picture went very small like the small PIP window. The background was black with the PIP like image in the upper left hand corner. Hmmm, looked at the front lights on the 722, still in duel mode. Played with PIP buttons on remote, nothing happened. Switched to single mode, the picture returned to normal size. Switched back to duel mode, everything OK. Changed channel and it went back to PIP like image, still in duel mode. Did reboot, hasn't done it since. Weird!


----------



## lujan

It's now 8/10/08 and I still don't have 6.10 on my 622?


----------



## ChuckA

I don't think any 622 has it yet. Only 722's.


----------



## rickcl

I have a 722 at L610. I try to rent Legend on channel 501 VOD and both my set and the 722 state unsupported res. 
The TV is a Sony XBR LCD 1080P set which I believe is a 60fps model.

I think their must still be some fine-tuning that is still being done.


----------



## ChuckA

I believe the TV must support 24 fps.


----------



## shortspark

lujan said:


> It's now 8/10/08 and I still don't have 6.10 on my 622?


My 622 is working just fine as is. I hope I never get 610, at least not while I have a 720p projector.


----------



## phrelin

When I tried some things my 722 did lock up. Finally did a hard reboot and haven't had a repeat.


----------



## jb240z

_My system has been "Turbo Charged." It says so on the standby screensaver. So I tried out the "Movies On Demand" feature menu. Of course it gives me an error message right after it brings up the listings indicating my "smart card" hasn't been authorized, which never occurred before 6.10._

Well, I got the update 3-4 days ago, and when I checked it then, no problem. Now, I have the smart card error, and still no "Legend' on 501. This is on a 722 connected via HDMI to a Vizio 1080p LCD. Guess I'll wait for 6.11:nono:

JimB


----------



## phrelin

I've been waiting for 6.11 since July 31 when tech support told me they knew about the "smart card" problem. I did get "Legend" on 501 with bunch of other movies, however. So I guess the "problem" is that I still have a "Movies on demand" screen.


----------



## Hunter Green

I'm hoping for 6.10 soon on my 622 since 5.12 has become almost unusable; any editing the schedule causes a freezeup and reboot.


----------



## ebaltz

Hunter Green said:


> I'm hoping for 6.10 soon on my 622 since 5.12 has become almost unusable; any editing the schedule causes a freezeup and reboot.


Well don't get too excited. My 722 was totally fine before 6.10 and now with 6.10 I get schedule freezeups and reboots.


----------



## ebaltz

Redlinetire said:


> Sorry, but this sounds like a classic case of a failing hard drive - being pushed over the edge by the stress of the update. You need a new box.
> 
> As you can see, there isn't an overwhelming flood of complaints of crashing and rebooting after this release (there's one other complaint I think?). I haven't even done a power cord reboot and it's running fine for me. If was a serious issue with the _software_ I think this thread would end up looking like a DirecTV thread... :lol:


Don't buy that explanation. Hard drives don't fail that frequently and then it would be consistent or being"failing" when it does other things. Only showed up with the new release, no signs of anything new. I think something with the "Turbo" charging has grabbed resources from the memory which is now not able to keep up with recording and getting menu commands etc...


----------



## ChuckA

ebaltz, you keep posting this everywhere but did you consider you might be having a hardware problem rather than a software problem. Somewhere you said it was getting worse over time. That sounds like a hard disk problem or some other hardware component going out. Software bugs don't change frequency of occurrence without some external stimulation.

If I were having that problem I would be actively trying to get the receiver replaced instead of waiting for another software version. I don't hear of anyone else having the same problem as you are.


----------



## tcatdbs

6.10 and no problems except SmartCard message. I did notice if you try opening VOD 4 or 5 times, eventually you do not get that error message, although it does seem a little random. Did get the small picture in upper left when messing with mode button and PIP. I don't use PIP, so not a real problem.

One thing I notice on some HD shows, my screen goes black for like a frame or two (1/2 second?), sound is not effected, and comes right back. Seems to only happen on a couple channels; the black screen is about once every 10 minutes or so. Doesn't happen where you might expect a commercial. Sound like software or HDMI or hardware?


----------



## clyde sauls

Has anyone with vip 622 got the software update yet? I know on aug1 the news said by early aug all vip dvr will get the vod. well, it is the 11th. What do they consider early aug. To me another few days it will be mid Aug. Also on channel 75 as of early morning Aug 1. Said you have been turbo charged and says vip 722,622, and 612 get the vod service. Well still waiting charlie. Does anyone know when the next charlie chat is or tech chat.?


----------



## otnipj3s

Have had the occur at least 2 times, the latest yesterday afternoon. While watching USA HD on TV 1 Duel mode, 722 the sound slowly goes completely off in a matter of 2 minutes. A quick channel up or down fixes it.


----------



## PDR

tcatdbs said:


> 6.10 and no problems except SmartCard message. I did notice if you try opening VOD 4 or 5 times, eventually you do not get that error message, although it does seem a little random. Did get the small picture in upper left when messing with mode button and PIP. I don't use PIP, so not a real problem.
> 
> One thing I notice on some HD shows, my screen goes black for like a frame or two (1/2 second?), sound is not effected, and comes right back. Seems to only happen on a couple channels; the black screen is about once every 10 minutes or so. Doesn't happen where you might expect a commercial. Sound like software or HDMI or hardware?


My 622 software has not been updated yet but I have noticed the same occasional black out. It happens often but randomly and lasts for about a second. Last night was particularly annoying because it happened right at the end of the men's swimming relay which the US won by fractions of a second. This is clearly something which needs to be addressed.

PDR


----------



## Redlinetire

ebaltz said:


> Don't buy that explanation. Hard drives don't fail that frequently and then it would be consistent or being"failing" when it does other things. Only showed up with the new release, no signs of anything new. I think something with the "Turbo" charging has grabbed resources from the memory which is now not able to keep up with recording and getting menu commands etc...


Oh, I see. You don't want a fix. You just want to complain.

Got it...


----------



## Spoonser

jclewter79 said:


> I have seen the picture in the upper left corner, my wife was watching tv2 I do not know if she toggled formats in there but, it happened right when a phone call came so I thought the caller ID might have been the problem although it has not duplicated itself at all with or without a phone call coming in. I did a soft reset to fix it. I also an "internal communtication error" message come up to when replaying a recording. It then went to the system info screen automatically and locked up again I did a soft reset. I only had one day with the previous software but, I do miss it.


I also had this happen. I didn't do any scientific problems to test what caused it, but given my wife and I had both watched something upstairs (i.e. TV2) and it hasn't done it again since, that sounds like the root cause. I definitely messed with the format when I was watching, and a soft reboot fixed it. Hopefully they get this figured out soon.


----------



## BillJ

Neither of my 622's have received the update yet even though I got an email from E* saying I'd been turbo-charged. Since I never use the VOD feature, and don't have a TV capable of doing 1080p, I don't really care. However, in another year when I replace my 65" with a 1080p TV I'd be very happy to see E* go to all 1080p HD.


----------



## Todd H

clyde sauls said:


> Has anyone with vip 622 got the software update yet? I know on aug1 the news said by early aug all vip dvr will get the vod. well, it is the 11th. What do they consider early aug. To me another few days it will be mid Aug. Also on channel 75 as of early morning Aug 1. Said you have been turbo charged and says vip 722,622, and 612 get the vod service. Well still waiting charlie. Does anyone know when the next charlie chat is or tech chat.?


No 6.10 yet on my 622 either. I have a Sony 52XBR4 and am curious about the 1080P VOD. Guess I'll have to keep waiting.


----------



## lujan

BillJ said:


> Neither of my 622's have received the update yet even though I got an email from E* saying I'd been turbo-charged. Since I never use the VOD feature, and don't have a TV capable of doing 1080p, I don't really care. However, in another year when I replace my 65" with a 1080p TV I'd be very happy to see E* go to all 1080p HD.


Yes, I think E* was a bit premature in doing the announcement if they were going to take this long in updating all of us with HD capable receivers. I'm not looking forward to any bugs either but I am interested in the extra HD channels.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

So, I'm a newbie to this, and my 622 is being installed Saturday. Anyone know if the "freshly installed" 622's have the upgrade?


----------



## Hunter Green

ebaltz said:


> Well don't get too excited. My 722 was totally fine before 6.10 and now with 6.10 I get schedule freezeups and reboots.


I can't really go anywhere but up, though. More to the point, with an update about to come, I can't really pursue support on this because all they can do is say there's an update coming which might fix it.


----------



## ChuckA

nostalgiaguru said:


> So, I'm a newbie to this, and my 622 is being installed Saturday. Anyone know if the "freshly installed" 622's have the upgrade?


Receivers usually come with old software on them, not the latest. One of the first things it will do when activated is download the currect software. What ever version that is at the time.


----------



## Presence

Presence said:


> Why is this called a 622/722 thread? Are there any 622s that have 6.10?


And the title of this thread is still *622*/722 because....?


----------



## Taco Lover

Presence said:


> And the title of this thread is still *622*/722 because....?


Because some 622s have the update?


----------



## James Long

L6.10 is not unique to the 722 ... regardless of how many 622s have received the software.
Eventually ALL 722's and 622's will be on L6.10 or whatever comes next. 

There is no need to split the software versions for 722 vs 622 when DISH isn't making that split.


----------



## tnsprin

James Long said:


> L6.10 is not unique to the 722 ... regardless of how many 622s have received the software.
> Eventually ALL 722's and 622's will be on L6.10 or whatever comes next.
> 
> There is no need to split the software versions for 722 vs 622 when DISH isn't making that split.


Is has now been reported that some 622 will receive L6.12 Tomorrow. Not mentioned if L6.12 will also rollout to 722's.


----------



## AVJohnnie

ebaltz said:


> ...I think something with the "Turbo" charging has grabbed resources from the memory which is now not able to keep up with recording and getting menu commands etc...


FWIW, Last night I noticed similar behavior with both of my N.Y.T.T. "Not-Yet-Turbo-Terrific" 622s (they're still on L5.12) - Powercording them provided no noticeable improvement either - So maybe "something's up" at the "source end" that's giving the receivers a bad time.


----------



## dbconsultant

PDR said:


> My 622 software has not been updated yet but I have noticed the same occasional black out. It happens often but randomly and lasts for about a second. Last night was particularly annoying because it happened right at the end of the men's swimming relay which the US won by fractions of a second. This is clearly something which needs to be addressed.
> 
> PDR


I still have 5.12 and I'm seeing the same blackouts. They're only happening with the Olympics on events dvr'd from NBCHD and USAHD so I'm thinking this is Olympics related as opposed to the 6.10 software.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R

Just received the update on my 622 this a.m.


----------



## space86

My 622 has been Turbo Charged Today.


----------



## tnsprin

PittsbuRgh R said:


> Just received the update on my 622 this a.m.


The 622 update is L6.12. Do we start a new thread?


----------

